# FreeBSD 8.0 vs Intel PRO/10GbE SR Server Adapter



## ssanders47 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm having an odd problem and am wondering if anyone has heard of this.

I can bring up the ix0 device via the usual ifconfig commands.  I can transmit on ix0 (verified on another host using tcpdump) but not receive.

Not receive means tcpdump on ix0 sees no traffic and ping fails though the target host can see the transmitted packets using tcpdump.

netstat -I ix0 shows ix0 receiving packets.  

Any hints are appreciated.  

Thanks.


----------



## Alt (Jan 12, 2010)

Can you ping ip set on this interface? Need config info (firewall, ifconfig)


----------



## ssanders47 (Jan 12, 2010)

The configuration is a freebsd 8.0 system and a linux system with their 10G interfaces connected head to head.  There are no firewalls enabled.

I can ping the ix0 interface from the fbsd 8.0 system but not the IP on the linux system.  Using tcpdump, the linux box shows the ARP request coming from the FBSD 8.0 system and one can see the ARP response from the linux system.


```
ifconfig ix0 :
ix0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	options=38<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU>
	inet 192.168.67.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.67.255
	ether 00:1b:21:17:7b:8d
	media: Ethernet autoselect (10Gbase-SR <full-duplex>)
	status: active

netstat -I ix0 :
Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs    Opkts Oerrs  Coll
ix0    1500 <Link#4>      00:1b:21:17:7b:8d        9     0       13     0     0
ix0    1500 192.168.67    192.168.67.1             7     -       16     -     -
```


----------



## Alt (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems all ok.. cant get what wrong... What if you exchange cable's tails ?


----------



## ssanders47 (Jan 26, 2010)

Found the problem.

Our motherboard is an Intel 5000PSL.  Apparently, there is a setting in the BIOS called "Simulated MSI Support".  If this setting is enabled, then driver interrupt processing gets messed up.

So the answer is to set "Simulated MSI Support" to DISABLE.


----------

